# .32 acp pow'r'ball



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I know that the boys at Cor-Bon put out quality and effective ammunition. I have learned that they have recently released a 55gr .32 acp variant of their proven Pow'R'Ball line. I carry a KT P32 99% of the time where I legally am allowed to and fellow owners know about the travesty of rimlock. I have always been in search of the 'magic bullet' for this constant companion. I know it does not exist and that shot placement is key. Don't worry, I get lots of practice with her. However, I am looking at this round for reliable feeding and also expansion. I currently carry a Cor-Bon 60 gr plain jane JHP in the pipe and on top of the magazine and the rest is the relatively fast 73gr Fiocchi. I would like to know if anyone has any feedback on if this stuff feeds out of a KT reliably and what expansion/penetration in water or gel they get. I've already check Golden Loki, Brass Fetcher, and HiPowers and Handguns, steves pages on terminal ballistics and the box'o'truth, but to no avail. I am not looking for a lecture on the 'poor' performance of the .32acp and I do not plan on carrying a different gun in its place, I have made my reasons clear before for this great little gun. I love it, I am not going to get an LCP, P3AT, or anything else. She is here to stay and I want to optimize its performance. Thanks for your help.


----------

